# How To Aim A Slingshot/Catapult Good?



## UKHunters1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ive Been Trying To See Videos Of Aiming Slingshots Accurately But None Helps,

Have You Got Any Tips Etc For Me?

Thanks

Check Out My Hunting Channel If You Want, Its Called UKHunters1,

Thanks


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

My tip for you, start with tubes, Slingshot sideway and only one eye. (the simple way)

make sure the tubes are over each other so you see only the top one now point the top one on the target.

Aiming is the half, release the other half.

Maybe you need a 1000 shots then it works fine.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Main thing I can say is Practise. Also the tutorial section of the forum contains some handy tips, MJ recently posted a topic about accuracy.

Cheers Luke


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out the videos at http://pocketpredator.com


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont aim, just pull back , place your slingshot hand towards the target and let it fly . get a feel for what your slingshot and the bands/tubes are doing . get a comfortable anchor, slingshot position and shooting stance going first .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good advice from all the comments above. You may wanna start with Imperial method. Get the feeling! Muscle memory and brain work nice together.

What kind of slingshot do you have?


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> dont aim, just pull back , place your slingshot hand towards the target and let it fly . get a feel for what your slingshot and the bands/tubes are doing . get a comfortable anchor, slingshot position and shooting stance going first .


I agree completely this statement, I have less than a year shooting, I tested different methods doing this and that and I was really bad until I started as stated by Imperial, first plinking trying to find what my body was demanding me to be comfortable and relaxed and checking results, this was my starting point to go pursuing futher refinements ... then came releasing, windage, elevation and butterfly style (the best for me) ... so patience and practice ...


----------

